# af cramps at 6 & 7 dpo?!



## honeysuede

Hi all,

I just thought I would see if this happens to anyone else as it is certainly a first for me. Since yesterday morning I have been having :witch: type cramps, I am 7dpo and they are getting stronger but I NEVER get pains until :witch: due which is not for another 8 days:wacko: I am confused & slightly worried. 
x


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

Could be implantation?? Good luck - :dust:


----------



## southerngal2

I'm in the same situation. I've had cramps the past few days, I'm hoping it's implantation!

:dust: to you!


----------



## wannabmamma

im the same i wake up every morning thinking AF is about to arrive this feeling last untill around 11am. this has been happening me since 5/6 DPO


----------



## honeysuede

Thanks ladies, I hope you are right! :flower:
It is identical to AF. Not nice but if it is implantation I welcome it:thumbup:
xx


----------



## wannabmamma

yeah it doesnt feel as stong as AF just that annoying feeling


----------



## honeysuede

wannabmamma said:


> yeah it doesnt feel as stong as AF just that annoying feeling

Yeah!! it hurts! also feel quite numb 'down there' (sorry if tmi):wacko:
x


----------



## camerashy

girl.......i got cramps ALL day at 6dpo!!!! 
turns out was! implantation cramps :)

gl cant wait to see when u test .....(i got a bfp at 9dpo hun ;))


----------



## Gunnabamumma

Oh I just love you for asking this question! I was just popping on here to ask the same thing!
I have been in the same period pain 'boat' for the last few days especially after a hot shower... strange. Anyone have these pains from just after ovulation up to or near to AF? I know that I definitely felt a hot type of slow poking pain on day 4 and 5 in the evening, and if I don't get a BFP, I will be more surprised than any of my months ttc, and this is my 11th year. I had an m/c two years ago, but did not write down symptoms.
I want this so much and I hate waiting like everyone else, I want an answer now!! LOL.
Time will only tell if I have just convinced myself that this is our month, or if it really is!
Good luck all!
Hayley


----------



## honeysuede

camerashy said:


> girl.......i got cramps ALL day at 6dpo!!!!
> turns out was! implantation cramps :)
> 
> gl cant wait to see when u test .....(i got a bfp at 9dpo hun ;))

I am trying not to get carried away but I can't think what else it is:hugs: I was planning on waiting til 14dpo to test. I am starting to think that will be even harder than I thought!
Thanks so much for the info though, it makes me feel hope!!!
xx


----------



## wannabmamma

Gunnabamumma said:


> Oh I just love you for asking this question! I was just popping on here to ask the same thing!
> I have been in the same period pain 'boat' for the last few days especially after a hot shower... strange. Anyone have these pains from just after ovulation up to or near to AF? I know that I definitely felt a hot type of slow poking pain on day 4 and 5 in the evening, and if I don't get a BFP, I will be more surprised than any of my months ttc, and this is my 11th year. I had an m/c two years ago, but did not write down symptoms.
> I want this so much and I hate waiting like everyone else, I want an answer now!! LOL.
> Time will only tell if I have just convinced myself that this is our month, or if it really is!
> Good luck all!
> Hayley

last night i had a hotter than normal shower as i felt freezing and afterwards i was convinced AF was comming (TMI) keept going back to the bathroom and wiping myself to see and all that was there was lightly tinted cm and thats all iv had so far!!


----------



## southerngal2

Are you having any spotting with the cramps?

I had some spotting last night. Just a little (not enough for a pad). I was hoping it was implantation bleeding because I never spot before AF.


----------



## honeysuede

Gunnabamumma said:


> Oh I just love you for asking this question! I was just popping on here to ask the same thing!
> I have been in the same period pain 'boat' for the last few days especially after a hot shower... strange. Anyone have these pains from just after ovulation up to or near to AF? I know that I definitely felt a hot type of slow poking pain on day 4 and 5 in the evening, and if I don't get a BFP, I will be more surprised than any of my months ttc, and this is my 11th year. I had an m/c two years ago, but did not write down symptoms.
> I want this so much and I hate waiting like everyone else, I want an answer now!! LOL.
> Time will only tell if I have just convinced myself that this is our month, or if it really is!
> Good luck all!
> Hayley

I will keep everything crossed for us:hugs: I am gonna have a bath now hoping it will sooth the pain
xx


----------



## mich1122

hey i am having exactly the same, im 7dpo today and since 4dpo i have been getting wierd crampy type feelings mixed with flutterings. i never get cramps even with AF so it feels very strange to me.

theyre still happening today too.

i caved and tested on IC on 5dpo and has a positive but negative on FRER so i darent test anymore!

good luck got my fingers crossed for u
x


----------



## honeysuede

southerngal2 said:


> Are you having any spotting with the cramps?
> 
> I had some spotting last night. Just a little (not enough for a pad). I was hoping it was implantation bleeding because I never spot before AF.

No spotting yet. Great sign for you though!!! When is your test day?
x


----------



## honeysuede

mich1122 said:


> hey i am having exactly the same, im 7dpo today and since 4dpo i have been getting wierd crampy type feelings mixed with flutterings. i never get cramps even with AF so it feels very strange to me.
> 
> theyre still happening today too.
> 
> i caved and tested on IC on 5dpo and has a positive but negative on FRER so i darent test anymore!
> 
> good luck got my fingers crossed for u
> x

A:bfp: at 5dpo! how exciting!! Did I see you have next friday as test day? same as me :hugs:x


----------



## FloridaMommy

I am 8 DPO and have had period like cramps all morning and I rarely even get period cramps. I was taking it as a bad sign, but it sounds like it might actually be good! 

We did not get any of our pre-ovulation BD's in this month due to travel so our chances are slim. We did manage to be together on my (suspected) O date so there is still a chance, but I am trying not to get my hopes up. 

FX that these are good signs for all of us!!!


----------



## honeysuede

FloridaMommy said:


> I am 8 DPO and have had period like cramps all morning and I rarely even get period cramps. I was taking it as a bad sign, but it sounds like it might actually be good!
> 
> We did not get any of our pre-ovulation BD's in this month due to travel so our chances are slim. We did manage to be together on my (suspected) O date so there is still a chance, but I am trying not to get my hopes up.
> 
> FX that these are good signs for all of us!!!

It only takes one time hun:flower: We were the same, BD day of ov & day after only xx


----------



## mich1122

yep AF is due on friday 6th, but i have no will power to wait at all! my OH is in the marines, so we only had 2 days together around OV time this month so fingers crssed.

i did find it hard to believe that the ICs said BFP at 5dpo, dont really believe it to be honest, so will wait and see, i hate waiting lol

x


----------



## honeysuede

I know the waiting is soooo hard!! Especially with symptoms! Let's hope we will be on here with BFPs this time next week :) xx


----------



## southerngal2

My AF day is the 6th also! I don't know if I'll be able to hold out until then.


----------



## FloridaMommy

Wow! This time next week!!!! That puts it into perspective! FX


----------



## honeysuede

Yep - 7 days from now we will have our answers :) God - these pains are so bad, hope a nice bath will help
x


----------



## southerngal2

honeysuede said:


> Yep - 7 days from now we will have our answers :) God - these pains are so bad, hope a nice bath will help
> x

Sorry you're hurting. But won't it all be worth it if you get your :bfp: 
:)


----------



## honeysuede

southerngal2 said:


> honeysuede said:
> 
> 
> Yep - 7 days from now we will have our answers :) God - these pains are so bad, hope a nice bath will help
> x
> 
> Sorry you're hurting. But won't it all be worth it if you get your :bfp:
> :)Click to expand...

Yep, I would be happy with the pains then!:happydance: Bath was nice but pain feels strong still. oh well fx xx


----------



## southerngal2

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## snl41296

fingers crossed for u


----------



## southerngal2

honeysuede said:


> southerngal2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honeysuede said:
> 
> 
> Yep - 7 days from now we will have our answers :) God - these pains are so bad, hope a nice bath will help
> x
> 
> Sorry you're hurting. But won't it all be worth it if you get your :bfp:
> :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, I would be happy with the pains then!:happydance: Bath was nice but pain feels strong still. oh well fx xxClick to expand...

Feeling any better? 

When are you going to test?


----------



## WannaBPG

Hi everyone!

I am right around the same time, I believe I am 8dpo, tested this am BFN, hoping it is just too early!

Cramping too again, had some a few days ago and my face has broken out like crazy! Praying these are good signs for us all!!!!

Jeni


----------



## Rumpskin

Good luck ladies. Seems like there are loads of us due to test in 5 or 6 days time.

Fingers crossed for us all :flower: x


----------



## Cookie dough

I'm 8dpo at the mo too! There really is a lot of us waiting.

Good luck ladies, I'm pretty sure this isn't my month, but hey there's always a chance!

:dust:


----------



## honeysuede

Hello Ladies,

I hope you are all well. I have had a terrible weekend. A lot of upset.

Anyway, the cramps have got slightly worse, I caved and tested this morning and got a faint line that maybe an evap, anyone else caved already or have any other symptoms to report? I wish I could put a pic up of the test to see what you girls think but my phone won't connect to the computer for some reason :wacko:
Fingers crossed for you all
xxx


----------



## wannabmamma

AF got me but good luck to the rest of you girls xxx


----------



## southerngal2

honeysuede said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I hope you are all well. I have had a terrible weekend. A lot of upset.
> 
> Anyway, the cramps have got slightly worse, I caved and tested this morning and got a faint line that maybe an evap, anyone else caved already or have any other symptoms to report? I wish I could put a pic up of the test to see what you girls think but my phone won't connect to the computer for some reason :wacko:
> Fingers crossed for you all
> xxx

Oh boy! A faint line is still a line! :)


----------



## mbara

I'm 7dpo, starting yesterday I started having slight cramps. Got me down because I thought maybe AF was gonna show her face early. Hope it's implantation!


----------



## honeysuede

wannabmamma said:


> AF got me but good luck to the rest of you girls xxx

Sorry to hear that hun. Next month :bfp: :hugs:
xx


----------



## honeysuede

southerngal2 said:


> honeysuede said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I hope you are all well. I have had a terrible weekend. A lot of upset.
> 
> Anyway, the cramps have got slightly worse, I caved and tested this morning and got a faint line that maybe an evap, anyone else caved already or have any other symptoms to report? I wish I could put a pic up of the test to see what you girls think but my phone won't connect to the computer for some reason :wacko:
> Fingers crossed for you all
> xxx
> 
> Oh boy! A faint line is still a line! :)Click to expand...

I know hun, but I am scared that I am getting carried away and it's an evap. This will be first bump so very nervous & inexperienced :dohh: 
How are things with you? I shall test again tomorrow at 11dpo (so much for waiting til 14dpo!)
xx


----------



## Kapow

Best of luck to you all. My AF isn't due until Friday 13th!! Seems so long away.

Fingers crossed for you all.xx


----------



## southerngal2

honeysuede said:


> southerngal2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honeysuede said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I hope you are all well. I have had a terrible weekend. A lot of upset.
> 
> Anyway, the cramps have got slightly worse, I caved and tested this morning and got a faint line that maybe an evap, anyone else caved already or have any other symptoms to report? I wish I could put a pic up of the test to see what you girls think but my phone won't connect to the computer for some reason :wacko:
> Fingers crossed for you all
> xxx
> 
> Oh boy! A faint line is still a line! :)Click to expand...
> 
> I know hun, but I am scared that I am getting carried away and it's an evap. This will be first bump so very nervous & inexperienced :dohh:
> How are things with you? I shall test again tomorrow at 11dpo (so much for waiting til 14dpo!)
> xxClick to expand...

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!

As for me I think AF is coming. :growlmad: All the signs are here.


----------



## honeysuede

When is AF due hun? It's not over until :witch: is here:winkwink:
xx


----------



## WannaBPG

Think mine is coming too...feeling awfully crampy right now :( 10 dpo...

Jeni


----------



## honeysuede

Any AF shows ladies? I am still getting what I think are evaps, AF not due until weekend, cramps still bad:wacko:
x


----------



## southerngal2

Hasn't shown up but I know she's on her way. Should be here Friday.


----------



## WannaBPG

Not yet, and as far as I am concerned, she can stay away...lol. No BFP either :(

Jeni


----------

